# My karate club



## BradderzH (Dec 12, 2016)

Hi,

I'm part of a worldwide karate organisation known as Kazoku Kai.

Derek Ridgway is our cheif instructor and is 8th dan in Shorin Ryu. Am i right in thinking that this would make him one of the highest graded people in England? 

I am asking because little seems to be known about Kazoku Kai or Sensi Derek online. Has anyone coming across this thread heard of either? 

Thanks


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 12, 2016)

Never heard of either, but that doesn't mean anything. The world is a big place.
On the other hand, we do have people from all over the world, and @Tez3 is very knowledgeable about the MA scene in the UK.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 12, 2016)

Must admit I've not heard of him but doesn't mean he's not okay. However on the website it says he's 7th Dan. 8th Dan though wouldn't make him the highest ranked in the UK, Ticky Donovan is 9th dan, he is amazing though and vastly experienced. Geoff Thompson is also an 8th Dan. There's quite a few 8th, 9th and 10th Dans around. I don't know about the Shorin Ryu part because it makes no mention of it in his biog bit on the website, he's Wado Ryu and Shito Ryu with other bits thrown in which sounds fair as he seems to have trained a long time and with some very good people. I like what he says about kata, bunkai etc. Seems a decent traditional place to train. That people may not have heard of it and the school means little, not everyone is out for publicity and being flashy. If you are happy there, that's great if not, what are your concerns?


----------



## BradderzH (Dec 12, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> Must admit I've not heard of him but doesn't mean he's not okay. However on the website it says he's 7th Dan. 8th Dan though wouldn't make him the highest ranked in the UK, Ticky Donovan is 9th dan, he is amazing though and vastly experienced. Geoff Thompson is also an 8th Dan. There's quite a few 8th, 9th and 10th Dans around. I don't know about the Shorin Ryu part because it makes no mention of it in his biog bit on the website, he's Wado Ryu and Shito Ryu with other bits thrown in which sounds fair as he seems to have trained a long time and with some very good people. I like what he says about kata, bunkai etc. Seems a decent traditional place to train. That people may not have heard of it and the school means little, not everyone is out for publicity and being flashy. If you are happy there, that's great if not, what are your concerns?



I should have mentioned that I have no concerns, I am just asking out of sheer curiosity. He was awarded 8th dan only very recently...i'm not sure how up to date he keeps the website. That could explain the lack of info on the internet compared to other practioners though!


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 12, 2016)

BradderzH said:


> I should have mentioned that I have no concerns, I am just asking out of sheer curiosity. He was awarded 8th dan only very recently...i'm not sure how up to date he keeps the website. That could explain the lack of info on the internet compared to other practioners though!



It seems to be an old fashioned traditional club which keeps to itself and students come by word of mouth, personally I like that, I'm not a fan of the big business, all singing, all dancing type of place. I know a lot of people you won't find out much on the internet, in fact most of the people I know are like that lol. The only ones I know who are relatively well known are MMA fighters and they have to have a presence to get fights.
8th Dan is good but we do have a lot already as well as 9th and 10th Dans, these are people like Peter Consterdine who have been training for over half a century and more.


----------

